# squirrel help please!



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

i have never done any taxadermy and i got my first squirrel ever today(took 4 friggin years ) its a little red squirrel and im quite proud of it, but it isnt worth paying to get it mounted. can some one give me a walk through? id realy appreciate it.


----------



## tstu2 (Apr 5, 2005)

I have not paid attention recently, but you used to be able to buy a kit from Cabela's.

I just did a sesarch on their website...here is the link

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jsp?id=0009989221535a&navCount=1&podId=0009989&parentId=cat280001&masterpathid=&navAction=jump&cmCat=MainCatcat20712-cat280001&catalogCode=XG&rid=&parentType=index&indexId=cat280001&hasJS=true


----------



## Capt Hook (Apr 3, 2006)

Cabela owns a taxidermt supply co. called Van *****. You can order a video that will walk you through it. Call 800-843-3320 to get a catalog.


----------



## Andy Montalbano (Apr 4, 2006)

yes cabelas has a squirrell kit, I think I paid like 30 bucks for it...it comes with the form, eyes, tanning solution, and a few other things you will need. There are some things that you will still need like needle and thread, t-pins, a sharp knife...it does come with step by step instructions...take your time with it and i am sure you will do fine. Small animals are tricky and require lots of patience.


----------



## Capt Hook (Apr 3, 2006)

That kit will not work for a red squirrel the form is way to big. Its for a fox squirrel or a large black. Put the red in the freezer and get the tape, watch it and then measure the red and order the right size form. You will learn from the tape what else you will need.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Listen to the Capt. I don't believe there are any red squirrel forms on the market.

Get the video, then decide if you want to wrap or carve the form.


----------



## Capt Hook (Apr 3, 2006)

Ebowhunter- Van ***** has red squirrel bodys down to 7". I never cared to much for Van ***** forms but once they were bought out by Cabalas they have started to add some new and better products.


----------

